
Seventeen or Bust loses all data, and backups - jl6
http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?52383-Server-down&p=181630&viewfull=1#post181630
======
jl6
I used to check in on the project every couple of years but results seemed to
have dried up, and participation seemed to have been falling, in line with
projects such as RC5-72.

These projects were born in an era where there was such a thing as spare CPU
cycles, before aggressively efficient power management became widespread, and
before your compute cycles could generate cryptocurrency.

I am still very sad to hear of the data loss.

